# Pitbull AND GSD attack caught on camera!



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)




----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

LMAFO! :rofl:


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Gods, everything hurts I was laughing so hard.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My co worker and I were cracking up watching this!

That poor woman! hahahaha! :rofl:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

ROFLMAO!! oooh my sides hurt!!


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahaha I actually remember this being on the news here bhahaah


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

iloveyouiloveyoutakemehomewithyouiloveyou....licklicklicklick....Cute! I hope both dogs went to loving homes!


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> Pit bull viciously attacks news anchor pitbullattackwithlove - YouTube


LoL...I cracked up.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Thought this might make alot of people smile


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That was toooo funny


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Dog porn!!!!


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

love it!!! :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## prophecy (May 29, 2008)

LMAO! Now dare I say,I own BOTH breeds in multiples?? Why,yes....Yes I do. and YES,they are both loving and wonderful breeds!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Ha....being in dog affairs...perfect got-cha' video!

Love it - LOL!


----------



## Ilovemypuppies (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the cutest video on youtube! I love it


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:......that was way to funny, poor anchor lady, she got a doggy bath while having to go back n do the news.....thanks for the laughs.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the late night laugh....so funny..


----------

